# Rusty Crayfish



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

i have traps set to catch rusty crayfish which are what seem to be in my area of connecticut. does anyone have any north american crays and if so do you have them with any other fish? I want to put some fish with them but i know they are agressive and will eat fish if they can catch them. i figure my glofish though small could go with them because of how fast they are. any thoughts?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

they may attack your fish, but i think the american ones feed on dead things..


----------

